# Need repair help for a seco ufo101 dust collector



## 1steve21 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get replacement fan blade for a seco ufo101. Can not find any dealers. I did finally find the manufacture but they don't want to sell to an individual. They did give me a part #(dc 101 fp) and suggested retail ( $168.00). this unit is old and not worth that kind of investment. Any ideas? Need some help.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

try penn state


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

part it out, and replace it. It sucks when you have a machine that you love and it just isn't cost effective to repair it. I had a scapach, German 10" planer-jointer combo machine . I got it used for $125 and it was great. after 1000BF the gears went out on the feeder, and when I found the parts it would cost double what I paid for the machine. so I pulled the motor and stand, the rest is in the scrap pile. good luck


----------

